# Yarragon Ale House



## geoff_tewierik (25/3/08)

I spent Easter down in Victoria visiting family, and on one of the drives down to the Valley I spotted the Yarragon Ale House on the way out of town. It was closed when I went past, but I promised myself I would make a stop on the way back through.

With 101 beers available, home brew supplies, beer club notices and monthly specials, it's not a bad place to drop into if your heading east.

There was a good range of Victorian micros stock available, some of which I've never seen in Brisbane, nor heard of. There were more then a few beers I had never heard of, nor seen and many others that I had heard of/partaken of, which I had to buy, like Murrays 2IPA and Grand Cru. Also grabbed a Beechworth Saison and Bierdegarde for something different. They're all chilling down at the moment.

I'm heading back south in June for a weeks break and will make sure to pop in and get a couple of different six packs to last me while holidaying.

The only concern I have is that the YAH is a tin shed, and the small cool room isn't big enough for all the stock, so the vagaries of the Victorian weather would have to have some effect on the stock on the shelves.


----------



## Paul H (25/3/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> I spent Easter down in Victoria



Sorry about that  ,however I am sure you wont be disappointed in Murrays 2IPA or the Grand Cru.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/3/08)

Paul H said:


> Sorry about that  ,however I am sure you wont be disappointed in Murrays 2IPA or the Grand Cru.



Heh.

Surprised you haven't hit me up for snort of them


----------



## Truman42 (12/3/13)

Called into YAH on my way back from Lakes entrance today. What a huge range of beers they have. Kind of wierd for a country town. The missus and I were like kids in a candy store.

I've only ever seen such an extensive range before at Majestic Cellars in Mount Eliza. (And apparently he stocks more than they do)

Brought a two Birds Golden Ale, a 3 Ravens Smoked Dark Ale and an Epic Double Stout. Ive never seen these beers anywhere else.

Well worth a visit if your heading past.


----------



## GavinO (31/3/13)

I live 10 mins drive up the road and love dropping into the ale house just to try something a little different every now and then. Great selection of beers plus you can sit inside by the fire or outside on the picnic tables and sample a few. Cheers


----------



## Muesli (9/9/13)

Good place this one, I always drop in when driving past


----------

